# old western cable lift valve adjustment



## br2 (Nov 28, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a cable style western pump. It doesn't have enough power to lift the plow. I have replaced the lift valve but I'm not sure how to adjust it. I also replaced the internal filter and changed the fluid. I replaced the check valve assembly and the shuttle. The plow will move right and left setting on the ground. The lift arm will raise with out the plow attached. Anybody got any ideas? I unhooked the lift cable from the cab and put the arm at 5 o'clock and intergized the motorand it raised untill it was under pressure.


----------



## JLM (Nov 28, 2004)

This is not a complicated hydraulic system and not much to go wrong. When things get replaced or adjusted without an understanding of how the system works it can be difficult to get things adjusted back correctly. If the pump motor is operating normally I would say that there is a chance that the hydraulic pump is weak or the o-ring under the pump has failed. If the ground cable is still mounted to the motor mounting bolts it will need to be relocated per the new pump instruction. I would suggest the pump pressure be tested and replaced if needed and proper adjustments be made by somebody with a complete understanding of the Western cable control unit.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

br2 I would be happy to walk you thru the set up of the valves.
E-mail me your phone number and I'll give you a call.
 John..................


----------

